
Script that checks NJ unemployment claim from the command line - paulsammut
https://github.com/paulsammut/njucheck
======
lucastech
I always wonder why these systems are so poorly built, especially when I hear
about how much is spent to build them.

Nice work on the script though, maybe they'll spend $10mm next year to add in
the feature natively

